# End User - What vps control panel would you prefer, how important it to you ?



## trueman1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi VPS Users,

What vps control panel would you prefer, how important it to you ?

i know that everybody like SolusVM control panel,

would you order vps without solusvm control panel ?


----------



## Nett (Jun 29, 2015)

I prefer some providers' own panels, BuyVM, Vultr and HostUS (and some other I'm not using) all have really nice custom panels.


----------



## telephone (Jun 29, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> would you order vps without solusvm control panel ?


If it has a fully functional client API, then yes! (All data available via the control panel is accessible via an API).


----------



## drmike (Jun 29, 2015)

If Solus isn't being used, something else has to be.  Panel-less offering would be meh.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd prefer a VPS with a custom control panel over a VPS with SolusVM, if it's not custom then it doesn't matter to me what control panel they are running.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> would you order vps without solusvm control panel ?


Yes, as long as some control panel is in place. Not going to order sans-control panel.

I don't care, as long as it's not bad. (RIP Feathur)


----------



## trueman1 (Jun 29, 2015)

how about proxmox control panel ?


----------



## Servers4You (Jun 29, 2015)

I like the OnApp control panel, that has tons of features that has tons of API features, other than that I love how SolusVM is built, again it is extremely popular.


----------



## drmike (Jun 29, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> how about proxmox control panel ?


I don't recall a provider using proxmox's own panel....  Think I've seen a few API wrap it though.  I suppose that can be done - using Proxmox itself....  Maybe one of the hardcore Proxmox users can speak up about it... I only use ProxMox in single customer mode (me with multiple containers I manage for myself).


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2015)

@trueman1, welcome to vpsboard.

I'm unsure of anyone using Proxmox... The general consensus from past discussions seem to be that Proxmox is something most would be comfortable using in a closed dev environment but not in a public production environment. I've never used it so I can't comment on it in detail.

But to answer your original questions:



> What vps control panel would you prefer, how important it to you ?


My favorite control panels are custom ones written and use from some providers here. @KuJoe hit it out of the park with his Wyvern control panel he uses for SecureDragon. It's just simple and works. @Francisco and @Aldryic at BuyVM did great things with their Stallion panel as well and it has more features. Both panels are excellent for different reasons.



> would you order vps without solusvm control panel ?


Of course. I already am. Most my providers do not use SolusVM.... I have containers with: Linode, DigitalOcean, BuyVM, SecureDragon, Backupsy and AnyNode and none of those are using SolusVM. In fact, I only have a couple providers that _do_ use SolusVM. (RamNode and Hostigation)

Though I don't really care what control panel is in use so long as the service is solid. All the providers that I use I use because they're solid providers with a good reputation. Even if there was no control panel offered and I had to ticket in for every single task that I am used to doing myself I'd still use those guys just because the service is good.

Check out the visual comparison between some custom panels here:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> how about proxmox control panel ?


We use proxmox for internal nodes and we really like it, but we don't use it for anything customer-facing. Customer-facing is all SolusVM, currently.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 30, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> i know that everybody like SolusVM control panel,
> 
> would you order vps without solusvm control panel ?


I'm much less likely these days to use a host who uses SolusVM (or Virtualizor)...my virtualization needs have changed over the years and panels like SolusVM just don't provide what I need.

Current favorite virtualization control panels: Mirantis OpenStack interface (KVM), and ArubaCloud's VisualCloud (VMware).  Nephoscale's NephOS earns points in my book too for its CloudScript language.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 30, 2015)

We use proxmox for our backend


----------



## sv01 (Jun 30, 2015)

actually I don't care about design, as long these control panel work 

remember ramhost control panel? it just work.


----------



## trueman1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------



## lowesthost (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't think clients really care as long as it works 

I personally miss the old days of no panels


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2015)

lowesthost said:


> I don't think clients really care as long as it works
> 
> 
> I personally miss the old days of no panels


Back in the days when it was shell accounts that were sold


----------

